# Eagle's Nest, Marco Island- 8/30-9/3



## Seaport104 (Aug 8, 2014)

I have a 2 BR in the Towers available at Eagle's Nest for Labor Day weekend for 4 nights. $400

Please PM or email me if interested.


----------



## Seaport104 (Aug 12, 2014)

Still Available-

Great deal considering open season rates for HGVC owners for this unit and dates is approx. $136 per night!


----------



## chexchy (Aug 16, 2014)

Where is it?
Thanks


----------



## chriskre (Aug 16, 2014)

chexchy said:


> Where is it?
> 
> Thanks




This is in southwest Florida.


----------



## geminidan (Aug 18, 2014)

*Eagles Nest Towers*

Questions sent


----------



## Seaport104 (Aug 18, 2014)

FYI for HGVC members- 

If no takers by Saturday, August 23rd, I will release it back to inventory in case you want to use your points to book it.


----------



## Seaport104 (Aug 22, 2014)

Still available


----------



## Seaport104 (Aug 27, 2014)

*For HGVC owners*

FYI- Released into HGVC inventory in case anyone wants to use club points or open season


----------

